

OSv, a new open-source operating system for virtual machines - pwg
http://mailman.cs.huji.ac.il/pipermail/linux-il/2013-September/010649.html

======
Meai
It says it's optimized for single executing applications and "cloud
workloads". Well, isn't there always going to be at least monitoring software
running on my server? So that would be 2 applications already.

~~~
auggierose
I guess you would monitor the virtual machine from the outside, not from
within.

------
rlpb
It sounds like this just reinvents the "process". We already have
virtualisation of processes; that's what OSes do already.

So this just sounds like a minimal Linux.

What am I missing?

------
jacobquick
"Another refreshing feature of OSv is that is written in C++.

It's been 40 years since Unix was (re)written in C, and the time has come for
something better."

can't stop laughing

------
olsonjeffery
Has there been anything like this, aside from Singularity OS, in recent years?

The license, vis-a-vis Singularity, is obviously much more appealing.
Definitely something to keep an eye on.

~~~
pjmlp
There is Drawbridge, [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/drawbridge/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/drawbridge/), which follows the idea of having the whole OS as a
library with a pico hypervisor.

Then you have all the language runtimes that run directly on the hardware,
like Erlang on Xen, MirageOS and so on.

------
ogrisel
Assuming host OS is Linux, I wonder what are the benefit of "KVM + OSv +
my_app" vs "LXC + my_app" (e.g. via docker.io).

